# Firearms and Shooting > Projects and Home Builds >  Various Knives

## Von Gruff Knives

This is one I did some time back and have just got the full edit on the video done.

----------


## Von Gruff Knives

This one away to Florida in the morning. A 4x4 Hunter with both the horrozontal sheath (10 degrees down for security) and the standard behind the hip sheath. 4 inch blade of 1084 with curve back buffalo horn and exhibition walnut. black micarta pins in handle with my 3 pin brass mark in the bolster.

----------


## Padox

This 1 looks like my 1

----------


## Von Gruff Knives

> This 1 looks like my 1


I believe if memory serves mme right that yours was a Hunter Skinner and  this is a new design that was a collaboration with a customer from AU about 12 months ago. His had cross grained Red Gum over brass

----------


## FRST

Beautiful work. I like the point angle too.

----------


## Von Gruff Knives

> Beautiful work. I like the point angle too.


Have to be able to do the opening cut under the skin without digging in on the point so it is a blaance to get the point and the belly right.

----------


## Von Gruff Knives

Four more ready to go to Oregon in the US.

A Light HUnter with spalted maple burl over curve backed buffalo horn bolsters on the 1084 blade.

 

 

Three A H EDC's with Koa (Hawaii) Maple burl (USA) and Karelian Birch burl (Ukraine) on the cryo treated NitroV SS blades.

----------


## Von Gruff Knives

A few ready for epoxy and pins

----------


## Von Gruff Knives

Have these all done now and ready for the heritage day here early november. The shop has another 10 or 12 that I will get back to have a decent display. Just the group pic for today as its been a long one getting all the sheaths sewn, hot waxed and the blades all sharpened so will get some individual pics and details later in the week. Couple of new handle materials in there

----------


## Von Gruff Knives

First decent pic of the 8 inch carving set I took today and will get the rest tomorrow

As noted an 8 inch cryo treated NitroV SS carving set with Hickory Burl over brass bolsters

----------


## Von Gruff Knives

A few pics of the completed knives. Just have to go over and do the final cleaning now of any finger prints and shed clart left after sharpening etc
First is a skinner and a Boning knife.
The Skinner has Resin Ivory scales over G10 CB bolsters on the 4 1/4 in 1084 blade and the Boner has Black Palm on the 6 1/4 in 1084 blade


The PH EDC has brown linen micarta over black linen CB bloster on the 4 3/4 in 1075 blade



The 4x4 Hunter has a very nice piece of Arizona desertwood over CB buffalo horn bolsters with black G10 liners on the 4 inch 1084 blade

----------


## Von Gruff Knives

A fisherman and a Filliting knife

The Fisherman has blue infused acrylic over blue G10 liners on the 5 inch cryo treated NitroV SS blade and the Filliter has the same handle specs on the 6 3/4 in cryo treated NitroV SS blade





The Little Grayling has double dyed Lacewood between the brasse bolster and pommel with chocolate lanyard annd bead on the 4 1/4 in cryo treated NitroV SS blade

----------


## Von Gruff Knives

Two Pocket Rangers. One has Impala jigged buffalo horn c]scales over red G10 liners on the 5 in SS damascus blade and the other has Cherry Burl over CB buffalo horn bolsters on the 5 in 1095 carbon blade





and a Bird and Trout with rough jigged dyed bone scales on the 4 1/4 in cryo treated NitroV SS blade

I was dissapointed in the scales as theyhad a nice royal blue on each end but thay was only a surface dye and was ground off with the shaping so I will have to except the other 9 scale sets I have will be the same. Not a bad look in itself , just not what I had expected

----------


## Von Gruff Knives

A little fruit knife for the kitchen with spilled milk acrylic on the 3 in cryo treated NitroV SS blade



This is another of the sheep shear blades with figured Eucalyptus handle and copper pins





And a roughy to finish with this piece of antler on the 5 in 1084 HC blade. Had the knife sitting for a while but was never happy with the bulk of the antler handle so gave it a severe re-shape and it feels much better in hand and it will serve for a hunter now. Will have to do some tidy up on it before the herritage day display.

----------


## Von Gruff Knives

Two of the new design Heavy hunters all done. Blades are 5 inch of .170/4.3mm with the first one being a new personal knife with a lovely piece of exhibition grade walnut over CB buffalo horn on the 1075 high carbon blade.






Second one has OD canvas micarta over orange liners on a NitroV SS blade

----------


## Von Gruff Knives

Three of these all ready to go to customers with two for the heritage display this weekend. 
PH EDC with Yellow cedar burl over CB buffalo horn.


Heavy Hunter with Red Gum over CB buffalo horn with honing steel.


Wapiti Hunter with Koa over brass.


PH EDC with ebony over nickel silver.


Thumbrest Hunter with walnut over CB paper micarta

----------


## mikee

Like that Wapiti hunter  :Grin:

----------


## T.FOYE

I dig those 3 dots! My brain instantly thought of that woosh sound the predator's lazer makes (just before.....ZAP!!!). Pink mist

----------


## Von Gruff Knives

My father had 3 dots on his tools (his mate had 4)  so it has the connection with him that I like but it is also to symbolise the Trinity and that is of more importance for me.

----------


## Von Gruff Knives

Two for today with a 8 1/2 inch rasp bowie blade with cherry burl over brass and black G10 spacers in edge dyed ten sheath.





Hunter Skinner with Tambotie over CB buffalo horn on the 1084 blade in left hand edge dyed tan sheath

----------


## Von Gruff Knives

This is as close to a matching pair of heavy hunters in walnut as I could get for a father son team so they are all ready to go now.





And a skinner with eucalyptus

----------


## chainsaw

> Like that Wapiti hunter


Yep that grabbed my eye too. Outstanding craftsmanship

----------


## Von Gruff Knives

These three are ready now with the 71/2 in (with Rimu) and 5 1/2 in  (Lacewood) chef's both on 3/32 NitroV SS away to new homes and the Heavy Hunter with OD canvas micarta over 1/8 orange G10 on the 3/16 NitroV SS blade "maybe" staying with me to trial as a hunter for the smaller animals where it was designed for the larger game. Always good to know if it will be nimble enough for all game so for the one knife hunter it will be an all purpose knife.

----------


## sjjs

The Light Hunter with spalted maple burl over curve backed buffalo horn bolsters is gorgeous. I couldn't have anything like that  I'd be shit scared I'd loose it or wreck it.  It's very nice but I suspect that it would be well out of my price range.

----------


## Von Gruff Knives

Thank you. These are all made to be used although I do have a few collectors among my customers. I can certainly give you pricing for any knife you may be interested in. I believe every reasonably serious hunter should have at least one "decent" knife and price mine within the afordability of most.

----------


## CBH Australia

> The Light Hunter with spalted maple burl over curve backed buffalo horn bolsters is gorgeous. I couldn't have anything like that  I'd be shit scared I'd loose it or wreck it.  It's very nice but I suspect that it would be well out of my price range.


Have a look here, I hope I can share the link as a member.

Home Page - www.vongruffknives.com

They are the most affordable custom knives Ive seen. 

As a member of another forum I've followed a lot of his work and feedback.

Price is subjective and these are uncertain times but the knife will last.

----------


## Moa Hunter

@Von Gruff Knives Most if not all knife makers make a sheath with similar cover of the knife handle as yours. I have had sheaths that length and have lost the knife from them. Now I use sheaths that leave only an inch of the handle protruding and the knife never gets lost.

----------


## Von Gruff Knives

> @Von Gruff Knives Most if not all knife makers make a sheath with similar cover of the knife handle as yours. I have had sheaths that length and have lost the knife from them. Now I use sheaths that leave only an inch of the handle protruding and the knife never gets lost.


Developing a new sheath style with retention strap for a customer in Belgium to test. While the hot wax process I do creates a better retention than plain leather there is a concern for those who belly crawl up or down hills and through scrub etc move physically through bush, and or, do other things that most of us more sedentary hunters do not.

----------


## Moa Hunter

> Developing a new sheath style with retention strap for a customer in Belgium to test. While the hot wax process I do creates a better retention than plain leather there is a concern for those who belly crawl up or down hills and through scrub etc move physically through bush, and or, do other things that most of us more sedentary hunters do not.


What is the reason for not just making them longer in the handle section and also longer below the blade with the bottom open so they dont fill with leaves and crap ?

----------


## Von Gruff Knives

> What is the reason for not just making them longer in the handle section and also longer below the blade with the bottom open so they dont fill with leaves and crap ?


I suppose that having over 750 knives away in 9 countries with no complaints I dont see the need to change anything except on a custom basis for particular needs.

----------


## Von Gruff Knives

Today there is the new pattern 5 inch filleting knife with blue/black acrylic over blue liners on the NitroV blade with honing steel. A set of scollops added for wet hand use.


A Light Hunter with orange liners and bolster spacer under the OD canvas micarta handles on the 1084 blade. Customer asked for jimping so I bought a 15 LPI checkering file and that seemed to work well. A bit of shop clart to clean out of them to be cleaned out, but pleased with how they turned out.

----------


## Von Gruff Knives

A few sheep shear knives all done. I take the grinds up as high as possible without interfering with the original markings

Macrocarpa and acacia


Eucalyptus and oak.

----------


## Pengy

No words needed

----------


## Boxton

Now mate that is a thing of beauty

----------


## Micky Duck

> What is the reason for not just making them longer in the handle section and also longer below the blade with the bottom open so they dont fill with leaves and crap ?


sounds like you should use a bacho...........not that there is anything wrong with bacho.....but you have just described the sheath pretty much spot on......

----------


## muzza

Those hand shear blades are intriqueing. Not sure what you would use one for but an interesting way of retaining some history

----------


## Von Gruff Knives

> Those hand shear blades are intriqueing. Not sure what you would use one for but an interesting way of retaining some history


A slight lean to the blade to overcome the hollow and they cut straight and well. The depth of the handle allows for good controll in that regard.  Most have gone for kitchen use but one is in Northern Territory as a field knife although I am not sure how practical that might be.

----------


## muzza

Are any brands better than others as source material?

----------


## Von Gruff Knives

> Are any brands better than others as source material?


I havent been able to source enough to be picky but the length of blade seems to be the biggest difference in the ones I have used so far. I do like the English ones for the more attractive stamping as they have a nicer visual for the customers.

----------


## Moa Hunter

> sounds like you should use a bacho...........not that there is anything wrong with bacho.....but you have just described the sheath pretty much spot on......


No, the ones I make are longer than a Bahco. I drill a cord hole through the end of the handle and the knife handle slips right down into the sheath leaving only 25mm handle protruding plus the cord. The bottom of the sheath comes well below the point of the knife and is open. I have found that the leather sheaths with stitching following the curve of the blade end up with the stitch cut and the knife potentially sticking into your leg when you crouch down. Then you end up stuffing the bottom of the sheath with greasy wool to stop the knife point sticking out

----------


## Micky Duck

I have lovely scar across shin from knife cutting way out of sheath and my pack some 25-30 years ago...ever since then I have put flattened piece of conduit pipe inside leather sheath so knife CANNOT cut its way out.....I should really secure conduit inside as occasionally it comes out on blade,but its a small inconvenience to have the security of knowing its safer.

----------


## chainsaw

If you’re worried about the sheath just make your own from Kydex.

----------


## Von Gruff Knives

If you make the sheath abnd hot wax (as I do) it to conform to the shape of the knife it sets almost like kydex so the risk of having the blade tip cut through the bottom of the sheath is mitigated as it would take a deliberate and very forcefull act to make it do so.

----------


## chainsaw

I’m the lucky recipient of the Light Hunter with gimping as above. Knife arrived yesterday and to say I was stoked is an understatement. The photos really don’t do the knife justice, really got to see them in the flesh to fully appreciate the quality of the design and craftsmanship that goes into them. The feel, weight and balance in the hand is superb, as is the leatherwork in the sheath. Many thanks Garry for quick turn around and the gimping. I’ve added a couple more pics that I hope here that I hope better show the knife.

----------


## Von Gruff Knives

A friend on another forum asked ---  do you make Viking knives and axes?
Loving a chalenge and making something new I found a design I really liked with a 10 1/4 inch blade and  bought in a 30 layer bar of carbon damascus but decided to make one first from 1075 to prove the design before using the expensive damascus.
 I ground it closer to finish than normal to hopefully show the hamon although grinding that thin can warp badly in the heat treat, but it is straight and ready for finish grind on blade and tang. A number of new things with this one so love the continuing chalenges this brings to the table.


After finish grinding, hand sanding and etching. I will try to make the hamon a bit more interesting next time with a bit more of a wave to it but happy with the way it turned out.

----------


## bunji

@Von Gruff Knives On that topic,I am bit of a knife nut & for years l have used a  Kizlyar DV-2 ,l got as a boat/camp knife while we were living/working in Arnhem Land  & PNG & used it a lot while we hunted out of Air Boats in Oz & came to like it as a camp knife able to butcher whole carcasses if needed .

I have always liked the idea of having a similar knife & Hatchet/Axe set for my collection & using on our Jet Boat/rafting hunts.Is that something you would look at doing ,all just set up very tool like, as the DV2 gets used as basically a hatchet & butchering tool around camp used to cut poles for camp Fly's ,Batoning etc .Specs on the DV2 ,so something very similar able to take hard use, with just plain hard wearing handle/finish.

Total length: 365 mm (14.5")
Blade length: 235 mm (9.3")
Blade thickness: 5.2mm
Steel: U8

----------


## Von Gruff Knives

> @Von Gruff Knives On that topic,I am bit of a knife nut & for years l have used a  Kizlyar DV-2 ,l got as a boat/camp knife while we were living/working in Arnhem Land  & PNG & used it a lot while we hunted out of Air Boats in Oz & came to like it as a camp knife able to butcher whole carcasses if needed .
> 
> I have always liked the idea of having a similar knife & Hatchet/Axe set for my collection & using on our Jet Boat/rafting hunts.Is that something you would look at doing ,all just set up very tool like, as the DV2 gets used as basically a hatchet & butchering tool around camp used to cut poles for camp Fly's ,Batoning etc .Specs on the DV2 ,so something very similar able to take hard use, with just plain hard wearing handle/finish.
> 
> Total length: 365 mm (14.5")
> Blade length: 235 mm (9.3")
> Blade thickness: 5.2mm
> Steel: U8


I take it this is the knife you are meaning. Would be happy to talk further with you on this. PM or email

----------


## bunji

@Von Gruff Knives Yeh that is a  similar model,l have had/used mine for over 2 Decades now so they do not have any cross cut etc .No worries just wanted to check it is something you would look at .I will PM you in the New Year ,l could even send you one of mine to physically model off  if it is a goer & makes it easier.  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Von Gruff Knives

> @Von Gruff Knives Yeh that is a  similar model,l have had/used mine for over 2 Decades now so they do not have any cross cut etc .No worries just wanted to check it is something you would look at .I will PM you in the New Year ,l could even send you one of mine to physically model off  if it is a goer & makes it easier.


I believe that 80CrV2 is a better steel for the toughness that style of knife may need

----------


## bunji

> I believe that 80CrV2 is a better steel for the toughness that style of knife may need


Yep l will leave any of those sort of decisions & input up to your expertise  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Von Gruff Knives

This pair of Light Hunters are away to Texas for a father and son. Flat back buffalo horn bolsters with Hickory Burl scales on the 1084 blades.

----------


## Von Gruff Knives

Decided to have a play on the power hammer this morning so the remains of my fathers 1950's era wrecking bar was the starting point for something with a bit of persian influence. Got it flattened and rough shaped the went through the normalising before marking on the desired shape and going to the grinder. still a bit thick at 3/16 full so will take it back to about 5/32 before contuing with build.

----------


## Von Gruff Knives

Finished up the seax with copper and mystery wood. Added a bit of simple decoration with my 3 pin mark on the handle with both copper pins and black dots. (ok so I forgot to mark the blade so this was a reasonable work around.

----------


## JLF

> Two of the new design Heavy hunters all done. Blades are 5 inch of .170/4.3mm with the first one being a new personal knife with a lovely piece of exhibition grade walnut over CB buffalo horn on the 1075 high carbon blade.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Second one has OD canvas micarta over orange liners on a NitroV SS blade


Beautiful knives !!!!!!!!

----------


## Von Gruff Knives

Finished the Persian this morning. Was a fun project with some difficulties to keep it interesting.
Forged from old wrecker bar with brass bolsters and pomel, brass and blue G10 spacers and a nice piece of spalted Buckeye for the scales. Had seen some sheaths with the D rings so made a form and bent a couple up. Leather laces to tie to belt.

----------


## Von Gruff Knives

The San mai blade (1084-15N20-1020) I re-ground down from a saber grind J T Ranger to a FF grind generic hunter to better show the san main line and it came out nicely as well. Spalted buckeye bolster with walnut scales.

----------


## chainsaw

Nice ! Must be bloody hot work in these temps

----------


## Von Gruff Knives

> Nice ! Must be bloody hot work in these temps


Can see near 40 degrees when the forge is cranking

----------


## Seventenths

My knife from post # 20 finally in action. 



It worked a charm  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Von Gruff Knives

A couple finished this morning. A Bearded Chef with dyed giraffe bone on the NitroV SS blade. It has a 9 inch blade while only being 10 1/2 inches over all. This is my own design and offers many advantages over standard chef knives, chinese vegetable knives and the serbian knife. The second knife is a PH EDC with Koa over CB bronze bolsters on the 1075 blade. This knife was designed for and collaboration with the African PH's and this one is away to africa next week.

----------


## Von Gruff Knives

Some new Karelian Birch handle blocks arrived from  the Ukraine this morning. I am quite partial to the gold flecks in the blue and green blocks and the red and black will have a variagated finish that will make a nice visual on the handle.



I have traded with a taxidermist friend in South Africa for these and he is just waiting on the cites paperwork before getting them away to me. Costly but my customer base loves giraffe bone with the previous lot I got being used in short order . Makes for a very nice handle either on its own or complemented with contrasting bolster

----------


## Von Gruff Knives

A set for a friend / worker in the inward goods section of a  natural/organic store and the lever is often used for wood boxes where the nipple nose is used against the side of cardboard boxes to prevent over penetration against the product packaging inside. The knot hook is not sharpened as in a gut hook but is used to get into knots where produce is tied with rope/string. This set is dreived from my light rescue set.

----------


## CBH Australia

Ever evolving designs and new innovations.

----------


## Von Gruff Knives

The closed sheath is a new style I am offering on some of my models. Originated after conversation with Eurpoean hunter so this pair is off to him soon. One for the Safari knife with camel bone with black G10 liners over curve back buffalo horn bolster and the other to suit a PH EDC that he already has on hand

----------


## Von Gruff Knives

An O1 Bushcraft Hunter with nice dark Koa scales. In the horrozontal sheath with secondary traditional sheath.

----------


## Von Gruff Knives

The new Tahr Hunter design. The specs for the first commission were to have a FF grind on the .156 1095 blade and an inch of jimpinh.with otrange G10 liners under the scolloped OD canvas micarta scales with lanyard tube in closed sheath with honing steel. I liked the concept so much I made an extra one for myselfbut minus the honng steel (like I really need another knife.)

----------


## Von Gruff Knives

A skinner with camel bone over black G10 liners and curve back buffalo horn bolster on the 1084 blade. Honing steel in stamped sheath. Really liking the white bone over black liners for the contrast.

----------


## Von Gruff Knives

Finished*an antler and buff horn handled heavy hunter so on to the lerather this afternoon .

Early in the day had*a 13 knife commission confirmed.* 7 and 5 1/2 in chef, 5 inch general purpose and 4 inch paring knife then a (western) nakiri slicer, bearded chef, boning knife and set of 6 steak knives. all in cryo treated NitroV with quilted NZ macrocarpa handles.

----------


## Von Gruff Knives

Just finished this Heavy Hunter with antler over curve back buffalo horn bolster and pomel on the 5 inch x .170 1075 blade







The buff horn pomel didn't show up well in the available light

----------


## diana2

I like your style and good choice of 1075 steel!

----------


## Von Gruff Knives

> I like your style and good choice of 1075 steel!


 Thank you @diana2 I use 1075, 1084, 1095, O1 and 5160 as well in the carbon steels depending on the job it is to do.

----------


## Von Gruff Knives

Next commissions cout out today and ready for finish profiling

----------


## Von Gruff Knives

Just finished this new boning knife for myself to try the 2 tone G10 material. Wasnt sure I would like it but it is growing on me.

----------


## rugerman

Nice  :Have A Nice Day: 
I love the look of the handle
I am a fan of your knives too  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Von Gruff Knives

Some leatherwork today for 3 Tahr Hunters with a couple of extra for future orders.

----------


## Von Gruff Knives

Was  talking to my wood guy and the adiction kicked in so will have these scales sets coming

----------


## MSL

Theres a bears face in the second to last


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Von Gruff Knives

> There’s a bears face in the second to last
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Others have seen it as a wolfe but it certainly does have an animalistic apearance.

----------


## Von Gruff Knives

Another antler and buffalo horn handles Tahr Hunter on 1095 blade in closed sheath ready to head off to its new home in the US.

----------


## Von Gruff Knives

Hunters have to eat too so kitchen knives are also needed. This is a  K tip chefs knife with low layer count damascus, stainless bolster, stainless and Black G10 spacers and a handle of dyed buckeye burl

----------


## The bomb

> There’s a bears face in the second to last
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I see a wolf!!

----------


## Von Gruff Knives

A Safari knife with Arizona desert ironwood over CB buffalo horn and a Hunter Skinner with Swamp Kauri over CB Buffalo horn.

----------


## Doon

That desert iron wood looks nice, might have to drop in and pay you another visit.

----------


## Von Gruff Knives

A no frills skinner with eucalyptus handle and a honing steel for a local farmer/hunter

----------


## Von Gruff Knives

These two ready to go. An AH EDC with Lacewood and a Light Hunter with Camel bone 0ver black G10liner and buiffalo horn bolster.

----------


## mcche171

Stunning knives. Email incoming. Cheers Henry

----------


## Von Gruff Knives

This is a full set of kitchen knives plus a boning knife away to texas.

From left top is a 4 in paring knife, 5 inch general purpose, 5 1/2 inch chef, 7 inch chef, Nakiri slicer, Bearded chef and the boning knife with a set of 6 teak knives underneata them. All have quilted macrocarpa on the cryo quenched NitroV SS.

----------


## Von Gruff Knives

Something different for a hunter in bear country. He asked for a Tanto with a 12 inch blade so this is what I have done to fulfil the commission. 4.3mm 1075 with scandi grind brass bolster and stabilised dark walnut handle. Beach wood scabbard with leather hanger.

----------


## Micky Duck

lovely...personally I would like to see bigger bolster to ensure no show of hand slippage in a SHTF situation,,,heck a cutlass with hilt guard would be nearly enough...maybe..... Ive never slipped forward on a blade yet...But I do cringe when remembering the slice of blade the last time I stuffed up...its not a good feeling.

----------


## Von Gruff Knives

> lovely...personally I would like to see bigger bolster to ensure no show of hand slippage in a SHTF situation,,,heck a cutlass with hilt guard would be nearly enough...maybe..... Ive never slipped forward on a blade yet...But I do cringe when remembering the slice of blade the last time I stuffed up...its not a good feeling.


Slipping forward on the handle can be a concern but this bolster reaches to the depth of the forward finger so it would take a weak hold for it to be a problem and the slipage is usually compounded by resistance to the thrust and the point design and sharpness of this one makes that a non problem. Light lower handle notches also help with hand grip so I think that any potential problem has been taken care of but then I havent hunted bear or had to address an up close encounter with one either  :Thumbsup: 
Customer is happy.

----------


## kukuwai

> Customer is happy.


& that is the main thing !! 



Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## Micky Duck

all good,and it looks like a wickedly sharp bit of kit....

----------


## Von Gruff Knives

These four Heavy Hunters as a set that are away to my agent in the US for names to be engraved on the blades and then on shipped to the customer.  Hickory burl over  CB Buffalo horn bolster on the 1075 HC blades in the edge stamped sheaths.

----------


## Von Gruff Knives

These three are ready to go. A PH EDC with yellow cedar burl over curve backed brass, a bull nosed skinner with customer supplied warthog tusk over curve backed brass and the EDC Khukuri with buffalo horn over brass.

----------


## Von Gruff Knives

Finished this one today. A Lion knife with Camel bone handles over black G10 liners and a buffalo horn bolster on the 1095 blade with tapered tang in closed sheath

----------


## Von Gruff Knives

Check out this link to see why it is called the lion knife 
https://www.africahunting.com/thread...n-knife.28385/

----------


## Micky Duck

wonderful tale indeed...another one ol Wilbur has pinched and changed a little like so many others to make a good book even better.

----------


## Von Gruff Knives

A Tahr Hunter with bufalo horn bolster and pomel over the deer antler handle with spine jimping on the 1095 HC blade in standard sheath with edge stamping.

----------


## Von Gruff Knives

A pair of Light Hunters for a father and son. Both with flat back buffalo horn bolsters and with one having spalted maple burl and the other having hickory burl handles on the 1084 blades. Sheaths with attached honing steels.

----------


## Von Gruff Knives

These two headiing off as prizes for a youth hunting comp. May be another two going with them if I get them done in time,.
Small game knife with Maple burl on the NitroV SS blade and a mini skinner withbuffalo horn on the 1084 carbon steel blade.

----------


## Von Gruff Knives

This Wapiti hunter with Oak over buffalo horn will wander round the Scotish Highlands

----------


## ROKTOY

> These two headiing off as prizes for a youth hunting comp. May be another two going with them if I get them done in time,.
> Small game knife with Maple burl on the NitroV SS blade and a mini skinner withbuffalo horn on the 1084 carbon steel blade.


These I really like.

----------


## NIMROD

> A pair of Light Hunters for a father and son. Both with flat back buffalo horn bolsters and with one having spalted maple burl and the other having hickory burl handles on the 1084 blades. Sheaths with attached honing steels.


Can I buy a couple of those small steels separately ?

----------


## Von Gruff Knives

> Can I buy a couple of those small steels separately ?


I have only got a few left and need to keep them in case of incoming orders but I will have to make another batch very soon and then of course I can do something for you then.

----------


## Von Gruff Knives

Two for neighbours kitchens.
the General purpose kitchen knife is what my wife uses most and a good friend of hers wanted one. A handle of Dyed Karelian Birch sets it off nicely with the gold flecs of undyed wood highlighting the green. A 5 inch Cryo quenched NitroV Stainles blade and one in trade with another neighbour has brass bolster, blue G10 liners under the impala jigged buffalo horn handle on the 7 1/2 inch cryo quenched NitroV Chef knife.

----------


## Von Gruff Knives

Have got a new design done that will cover the small knife/EDC hunter needs* that was mentioned on a hunt forum*.
It is the Chamois Hunter with 3 1/2 inch 1084 blade and this prototype has Rosewood handles over orange G10 spacers and brass bolster. I used orange G10 pins in the handle.

with the chamois Hunter,*a Bird and trout with camel bone handles on the NitroV ss blade, this makes the second pair for the youth hunt comp.

----------


## Von Gruff Knives

Western Hunter with yellow cedar burl over CB brass bolster in closed top sheath. The light causes the strange look to the closed top on the sheath but it is the same hot waxed texture as the rest of the leather.

----------


## Von Gruff Knives

Three ready to leave home.
A Grayling with a nice acrylic over black liner with 416 SS bolster and pomel on the cryo quenched NitroV SS blade in closed sheath with second closed sheath for previous knife that was in open top sheath.
A PH EDC with brown linen micarta scales over black linen micaarta curve back bolster on the 1075 blade with honing steel in open top sheath
And a Heavy Hunter with Tasmanian blackwood over curve back buffalo horn bolster on the 1075 blade in closed top sheath.

----------


## Von Gruff Knives

Making the honing steels.

https://www.africahunting.com/thread...27#post-920087

----------


## Von Gruff Knives

A 5 1/2 and 7 inch chef. black paper micarta on the cryo quenched NitroV SS blades.

----------


## Von Gruff Knives

Sometimes it is the small ones that take the most to get right and this letter opener and stand proved that again.

Knife is 3 3/4 in NitroV blade with black paper micarta and resin ivory with the stand being a piece of black ivory with the resin ivory holder set into it.

----------


## Friwi

The blade has a bit of laguiole look  :-)

----------


## Von Gruff Knives

> The blade has a bit of laguiole look  :-)


I see what you mean but the original this was patterned on is my own letter opener that was a remake of a field boning knife I was making and reshaped after damaging the tip during making and it worked so well I have kept the design in stock.

----------


## Ross Nolan

[QUOTE=Von Gruff Knives;1327987]Sometimes it is the small ones that take the most to get right and this letter opener and stand proved that again.

Knife is 3 3/4 in NitroV blade with black paper micarta and resin ivory with the stand being a piece of black ivory with the resin ivory holder set into it. 



What is black ivory - is it animal or resin based?

Lovely work in any event.

----------


## Von Gruff Knives

[QUOTE=Ross Nolan;1330613]


> Sometimes it is the small ones that take the most to get right and this letter opener and stand proved that again.
> 
> Knife is 3 3/4 in NitroV blade with black paper micarta and resin ivory with the stand being a piece of black ivory with the resin ivory holder set into it. 
> 
> 
> 
> What is black ivory - is it animal or resin based?
> 
> Lovely work in any event.


Black ivory is an African wood Ross. I have a piece of red ivory and have seen pink ivory as well.

----------


## Von Gruff Knives

A general,purpose knife with NZ Rata over brass on the 5 inch 1084 HC blade in sheath with attached honing steel.

----------


## Ross Nolan

[QUOTE=Von Gruff Knives;1330650]


> Black ivory is an African wood Ross. I have a piece of red ivory and have seen pink ivory as well.


Thanks - something every day.

----------


## Von Gruff Knives

A 1084 mini skiner with karelian birch and honing steel.





A PH EDC with CB buffalo horn and desert ironwood on the 1095 blade.





and a bird and trout with antler scales, brass bolster and pomel on the NitroV blade.

----------


## Von Gruff Knives

Made a start on a new project the other day. A comission for a longer bladed companion piece to the tanto I did a while back for the Alaskan bear hunter. Not a traditional Wakazishi (will not have a habaki/blade collar or handle wrap etc) ) but lighlty inspired by that style with 20 inch blade and 9 1/2 inch handle in a back scabbard.
First was I needed to draw a pattern with the smaller (western styled) tanto for inspiration.


Make a sheet steel template and select a suitable bar of steel and in this case it is 4.3mm 1075



Scribe the template onto the 1075 bar and grind to dimensions



do the pre heat treat grind. My forge was not quite long enough to get the full length to temp so I cut a section from the closed far end to allow for "painting" the blade with the heat to ensure the full length was to quenching heat.



Have it in the tempering oven for its second 2 hr cycle so will get back to the finish grind after I do the handle shaping on another knife I have to get ready to go for engraving

----------


## Von Gruff Knives



----------


## Von Gruff Knives

A 1084 skinner with brass curve back bolster and pomel and antler.

----------


## Von Gruff Knives

These two in trade/thank you for some extras for a superglide I bought on monday. The guy does a lot of fishing so a fisherman and a filleting knife. Black/blue acrylic handles over blue G10 liners on the NitroV SS blades.

----------


## Von Gruff Knives

A short sword that will be off to the bear hunter in Alaska soon. 20 inch blade of 4.3mm 1075 with brass guard and 9 1/2 inch white ash handle and scabbard with leather strapping for back carry.

----------


## Von Gruff Knives

This bearded chef away to kitchen duty has Honduran Rosewood handles on the NitroV SS blade.

----------


## Von Gruff Knives

These two are new design and away to a friend. The 9 inch Butchers knife (available in 9 to 12 inches) and the 7 1/2 inch BKC knife (Byrd Kitchen @ Camp Knife) both with turtle shell synthetic handles.

----------


## Boxton

Got mine the other day.
It's fantastic 
With thanks @wekaman

----------


## Black Rabbit

Like to know what type of steel were used for these,

----------


## Von Gruff Knives

> Like to know what type of steel were used for these,


I have different steel in stock with the 10series (75, 84 and 95) O1 with NitroV stainless as well.

----------


## Von Gruff Knives

This set is heading awy to its new home in the morning. 7 1/2 and 5 1/2 chef with 5 in general purpose and a 4 inch paring knife with pearlesant black cherry polyester scales on the Cryo quenched NitroV stainless blades.

----------


## kotuku

again absolutely bloody stunning craftsmanship .the knives just ooze class and sharpness.

----------


## Von Gruff Knives

This set away in the morning. I am increasingly favouring the K-tip design chef knife with its depth of blade further out toward the tip.
An 8 inch K-tip, a 5 inch general purpose and a His n Her steak knife set in the travel case all in cryo quenched NitroV with ss pins in the Camel bone handles.

----------


## Von Gruff Knives

I was sent a pair of bog oak scales and a pair of small mamoth tusk pieces. The guy hadn't checked sizes before ordering but wanted to know what I could do with them for one of the knives he has on order. The mamoth tusk was marginally thicker on the one side so to get the most out it I decided to mill the front of the scales and use them as thier own liner under the tusk but angled the scale when milling the recess.
Then after the handle were dry fitted and shaped , I got them finish sanded and buffed.  I will be able to re touch where the pins are in final assembly without harming anything else. Have lightly radiused the underside edge and the right round the steel as well and have etched it so for the next 12 hours it will sit in the coffee after which it get a carefull sit in hot water to clean residue off, be blow dried with the heat gun and get a spray down with wd40 then left for 48 hrs to "set" before the stone washing.

----------


## Von Gruff Knives

This one is for a friends sons birthday and is the Mini Skiner in 1084 with scolloped OD canvas micarta over orange liners in hot waxed, initialled and edge stamped sheath

----------


## 57jl

nice how much

----------


## Von Gruff Knives

> nice how much


Depends on the upgrades. PM for options.

----------


## Von Gruff Knives

This pair of knives is away to day and or one in particular it has been an interesting chalenge with new materials and techniques. The conversation started a while back asking if I had worked with bog oak and mamoth tusk so after some decisions on various aspects of the knife the oak and tusk were purchased only toi find the tusk was really quite thin segments and not the size that would make the suitable for stand alone bolsters so they were shipped off to me with the decision beling left untill they arrived to see how they might best be used. When they arrived and after a bit of thought it was agreed that I would mill down the front of the bog oak to be its own liner under the mamoth tuskand because the tusk was thinner on one side I angled the milling to retain as much of the tusk as possible when shaping began.
This was to be for a Heavy hunter, so after making sure the handle would fit the tang I went ahead with the milling and epoxied them together.
Becauser the blade was to be stone washed I decided to pre fit them so after the stone washing and final fitting there would be no interuption in the stone washed effect as is usual when fitting the handles afterwards.

I radiused all the edges round both the scales (apart from the front of the bolster of course) and the knife tang then gave the blade a good acetone wash, etched it and gave it a 6 hour coffee soak before a gentle hot water wash, an oil and sat it for 48 hrs to set. Then the stone washing left it with a very nice and dark finish so again it was acetone washed and the handles epoxied and pinned on. When it was being pre fitted I would tap the pins through to protrude on the opposite side so I could shape the one side the reverse it for the other which left me with long pins but after the epoxy dried I cut them off with side cutters and carefully filed them down to the surface gently sanded again and re buffed the surface. Have been really pleased with how they finished up. The sheath is a left hasnd behind the back cross draw and with a second knife to go as well, a Chamois Hunter in plain furniture was made using a block of black locut and it also sits in a left hand sheath.

----------


## NRT

Outstanding work,

Sent from my Nokia X20 using Tapatalk

----------


## Von Gruff Knives

This one away today to Tanzania. A PH EDC (professional hunter) with a nice set of book matched hickory scales with lanyard tube over curve backed buffalo horn bolsters on the 1075 blade.

----------


## Von Gruff Knives

This Wapiti Hunter has orange liners under the scolloped OD canvas micarta scales on the 1075 blade and is for a Serbian Hunter coming to NZ to hunt. Another country added to the list where my knives have thier home.





And an AH EDC with this one having mild steel bolster and pomel and a nice set of rosewood scales on the 1084 blade in a closed top sheath with the A H logo away to the US

----------


## Von Gruff Knives

A pretty little paring knife with Karelian Birch on the 4 inch NitroV stainless blade away today.

----------


## Preacher

They are all stunning @Von Gruff Knives

----------


## Micky Duck

the fellas over at cast boolits are missing your company..... might have to post up a few photos of these wonderful knives to keep them happy LOL.

----------


## Von Gruff Knives

> the fellas over at cast boolits are missing your company..... might have to post up a few photos of these wonderful knives to keep them happy LOL.



Long time since I heard that forum name. Just checked and last vist was in 2020.

----------


## Micky Duck

they were looking for you just yesterday...something about dual core casting..... easy place to loose a few hours.

----------


## Von Gruff Knives

> they were looking for you just yesterday...something about dual core casting..... easy place to loose a few hours.


Have made a post over there.

That would be the two part bullet I was casting for a custom 7x57 I built. 160gn bullet with hard shank (lino) with soft nose of a special alloy I mixed that I ran at 2416fps. No leading and excellent accuracy allowing me to kill goats out to 200 yds or so with 100% weight retention and very good expansion. You can see the bond line between the hard and soft alloy on the bore riding nose  just ahead of the drive bands.

----------


## Micky Duck

geez your a cleaver wee possum arent you just......
that looks like a great concept .lots of work no doubt ,but great results by the look of it.

----------


## Von Gruff Knives

> geez your a cleaver wee possum arent you just......
> that looks like a great concept .lots of work no doubt ,but great results by the look of it.


Killed a whole lot of goats with it. Have posted on the CB forum so the method will no doubt be shown there at sone stage.

----------


## muzr257

You wouldnt by chance be able to put up a side by side photo of the AD EDC and the Chamios Hunter?
I cant decide between them!
The Chamois just has a longer and slightly deeper blade?
cheers Muz

----------


## Von Gruff Knives

I am away from home this week @muzr257 but will do so late Friday when I get back to base.

----------


## tac a1

Got your knife Friday Gary.

Thank you so much for being so accommodating at short notice. 

The knife and sheath are exquisite. He's going to love it!!

Has my package arrived at yours??

----------


## Micky Duck

> Have a look here, I hope I can share the link as a member.
> 
> Home Page - www.vongruffknives.com
> 
> They are the most affordable custom knives Ive seen. 
> 
> As a member of another forum I've followed a lot of his work and feedback.
> 
> Price is subjective and these are uncertain times but the knife will last.


 @muzr257

----------


## muzr257

> I am away from home this week @muzr257 but will do so late Friday when I get back to base.


Awesome, thank-you very much.

----------


## Von Gruff Knives

Yes.as you say they passed in the mail somewhere so all settled.

----------


## Von Gruff Knives

This set away today with 71/2 and 5 1/2 inch chefs with a 5 inch general purpose and a 4 inch paring knife. Really pretty Chittim handles with mini corby bolts.

----------


## Von Gruff Knives

The new pattern Byrd Camp Knife with 7 1/2 in 1084 carbon steel with this first of the series being engraved for my agent who it is named for.
The description from my website
The Byrd camp knife is the ideal knife for all foods from meat through to vegetables in those situations where a rugged all purpose knife is needed whether it is at camp or for the family barbeque. This one has Buffalo horn scales over blaze orange liners fixed with corby bolts to the 7 1/2 inch 1084 carbon steel blade.

----------


## Von Gruff Knives

First three Lion knife handled general purpose kitchen knives for a friends shop in the victorian Precinct in Oamaru. Had a bit of a glitch with the etching (size wise) on the two top stainlessknives and the engraving on the carbon steel blade. Should have been an "N" on the end of Victoria and all future blades will be have the etching and engraving the same size as the smaller option but they will serve as they are for the first delivery.
top knife is "spilled Milk" acrylic over micarta on NitroV stainless blade
middle knife is Resin Ivory over micarta on the NitroV stainless blade
Lower knife is English Oak on 1095 Carbon steel blade.

----------


## Von Gruff Knives

These three were finished and one went in the post, one is to be picked up and I delivered the 3rd one to nieces husband today. Great ride with a 216 mile mile on the bike by the time we got home again.

Hunter skinner with acacia scales on 1084 blade



Bird and Trout with canvas micarta on the NitroV blade



And the Bushcraft Hunter with scolloped canvas micarta on the O1 blade and the view on the way home on the coastal route.

----------


## Von Gruff Knives

Something  I have wanted to do for a while. A Wakizishi styled blade and a hunting sword. Purly for decorative purposes but the blades are heat treated as all my other blade are.

From 5.3mm sheet in 1075 high carbon steel.

----------


## Von Gruff Knives

The first in the new series K tip chef knives on its way. This is a 10 1/2 inch NitroV blade with Chittim handles to completment a set of knives shipped earlier.

----------


## Von Gruff Knives

For a driftwood whittler. Heavy 1075 blade and eucalyptus handle.

----------


## Southcity

> First three Lion knife handled general purpose kitchen knives for a friends shop in the victorian Precinct in Oamaru. Had a bit of a glitch with the etching (size wise) on the two top stainlessknives and the engraving on the carbon steel blade. Should have been an "N" on the end of Victoria and all future blades will be have the etching and engraving the same size as the smaller option but they will serve as they are for the first delivery.
> top knife is "spilled Milk" acrylic over micarta on NitroV stainless blade
> middle knife is Resin Ivory over micarta on the NitroV stainless blade
> Lower knife is English Oak on 1095 Carbon steel blade.


Is the engraving hand engraving? I had a few knives made by a super knife maker in Aust ( now passed away) and he hand engraved his makers name on all his knives. Nice touch and better IMO than etching. Example below on a kitchen knife he made me.

----------


## Von Gruff Knives

> Is the engraving hand engraving? I had a few knives made by a super knife maker in Aust ( now passed away) and he hand engraved his makers name on all his knives. Nice touch and better IMO than etching. Example below on a kitchen knife he made me.
> 
> Attachment 211441


The stainless blades are etched but the carbon steel blades are engraved. Those shown were done by Swans in Dunedin but going forward I will get them all done at Mcleays in Invercargill.

----------


## Micky Duck

why dont you buy a wee etching machine of Gelandagan in OZ??? he makes neat wee gizmos for just that very job.

----------


## tac a1

That knife went down a treat mate. Very very appreciative.

Apparently giving a knife in their custom is a big thing. I didnt know that.

Cheers

K

----------


## Von Gruff Knives

> That knife went down a treat mate. Very very appreciative.
> 
> Apparently giving a knife in their custom is a big thing. I didnt know that.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> K


Appreciate the update Kieth and pleased it that it had meaning for your friend other than the knifem itself.

----------


## Von Gruff Knives

> why dont you buy a wee etching machine of Gelandagan in OZ??? he makes neat wee gizmos for just that very job.


Then I would have to get stencils made  the one off stencils for individual names or initials  makes it less cvost effective.

----------


## Von Gruff Knives

Knife # 900
I have a few days hunting organised for the 14 - 16 Dec so decided it was time to retire my old standby Light hunter with the end grain olivewood handles so I made myself this Tahr Hunter with scolloped OD canvas micarta handle over blaze liners with lanyard tube on the 1075 blade with jimping in a closed top sheath with edge stamping.

----------


## kotuku

> Is the engraving hand engraving? I had a few knives made by a super knife maker in Aust ( now passed away) and he hand engraved his makers name on all his knives. Nice touch and better IMO than etching. Example below on a kitchen knife he made me.
> 
> Attachment 211441


you sir have talent in spades and then some to spare.never tire of seeing your cra  ftsmanship !

----------


## Von Gruff Knives

A Hunter skinner in 1084 with jarrah habndle scales in closed top sheath with honing steel. A bit of texturing and stamping on the sheath.




A 1095 Tahr Hunter with jimping and a spalted Buckeye handle over CB buffalo horn bolsters in closed top sheath with edge stamping.




A 1095 Old Western Hunter with Cherry Burl over CB buffalo horn in closed top sheath with edge stamping.

----------


## Von Gruff Knives

A new butcher knife for me. Cryo quenched 9 inch nitroV blade with stainless bolster, stainless and G10 spacers and a G10 liner under the Honduran Rosewood handle.

----------


## Von Gruff Knives

These three Buffalo Skiners have best grade Walnut over buffalo horn curve back bolsters on 1075 HC blades with engraved names in closed top sheaths with edge stamping and an attached honing steel.

----------


## Von Gruff Knives

A Tahr Hunter with scolloped OD canvas micarta over orange G10 liners with lanyard tube and spine jimping on the 1095 HC blade in a new design 10degree horrozontal sheath with top closure.





A pair of filleting knves with blue G10 over black liners on the 4 1/2 and 6 inch NitroV SS blades.



A pair of whittling knives for a carver to test so grinder finished blades with the top one being a primary whittler with 2 1/2 inch blade and the detail whittler with finer pointed 1 1/4 in blade in 1075 HC steel.



And there is a field scalpel with walnut on the nitroV SS blade in pocket or pack sheath.

----------

